# MSI 770-c45 AM3



## bruchpilot94 (17. März 2012)

Ich verkaufe hier ein MSI 770-c45 mit AM3 Sockel.
Das board ist ca ein halbes Jahr alt und neuwertig. Es musste einem MSI 970-g45 weichen. 
Bei Fragen, einfach fragen. 

Verkauft wird das Board mit ATX Blende.
Preis: 30 €
Versand: 6,90€ (DHL)

Link zum Mainboard auf der MSI Seite:
MSI Deutschland – Mainboards - 770-C45


----------



## bruchpilot94 (1. April 2012)

Bitte schließen ist weg.


----------

